# Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung



## Anglerboard-Team (31. Januar 2008)

*mema4 hat die Mehrfach Login Erkennung ausgelöst*

Der Aufruf zum nominieren  von Personen, Firmen oder Institutionen, die sich in herausragender Weise um das Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit verdient gemacht haben, oder die einfach für das Angeln oder die Angler etwas Gutes getan haben, den kennt Ihr ja schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91621

Über das Jahr hinweg wurden Vorschläge gesammelt. Nun ist es an der Zeit, über die Vorschläge abstimmen zu lassen. TerraNova fällt natürlich raus, da der Sender leider nicht mehr existiert.


Hier zusammen gefasst die Kanditaten mit den Begründungen:
>Landesregierung Brandenburg Begründung
>DAV Begründung
>Michael Winkel, Geschäftsführer des DAV - Bundesverbandes Begründung
>Georg Rehse und Michael Schwartz, Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen Begründung
>Acipenser für die "Donald Klein Aktion" Begründung
>Heinz Bohlmann, Gründer der ersten deutschen Angelschule Begründung
>Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft (ehemals Programm Lachs 2000) Begründung
>Förde-Fishing &Ds Angelsport Begründung
>Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe Begründung
>Handicap Anglerverband Begründung
>Angel-Azubi Flo Begründung

Und nun einfach abstimmen!


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

@Thomas,Warum ist der Angel Azubi Flo nicht aufgeführt,es wurde ebenso auch noch von
anderen vorgeschlagen.Zumindest wurde mein Vorschlag ihn in der Auswahl zu bedenken,
spontan auch von anderen befürwortet.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Ich ba das entsprechende Posting im Thread zu Floh einfach nbicht gefunden, nur das Zitat. Bin ich da zu blöd? Kann mir mal einer nen Link schicken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Schxxxxx.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Jetzt aber!
Danke fürs aufpassen und bitte nochmal kontrolleiren!


----------



## nemles (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich ba das entsprechende Posting im Thread zu Floh einfach nbicht gefunden, nur das Zitat. Bin ich da zu blöd? Kann mir mal einer nen Link schicken?




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114214

Bin auch für Flo, sogar verschärft!!! Das der Nachwuchs sich so ins Zeug legt, alle Achtung:vik:

Thomas, bidde bidde mit aufnehmen den Jungen!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

wo ich schon abgestimmt habe, aber für Flo würd ich meine Entscheidung sofort revidieren #6


----------



## forelle03 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Der Flo muss da unbedingt mit rein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der Royal Fishing Club hat zwar eine grössere Lobby und macht auch unheimlich viel für Kinder aber hier hat mal ein Teenager etwas getan.#6

Bedenkt doch mal in dem Alter.|laola:

                                      mfg
                                    michael
                                        :vik:


----------



## Nighthawk (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Bin auch für Flo, also nehmt ihn bitte mit rein.

Night


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Da macht man extra nen Thread auf, wo die Vorschläge gemacht werden können, und keiner von Euch schreibts da rein! 
FLASCHEN!!

In Anbetracht der Fakten halte ich es aber grundsätzlich nicht für schlecht.
Ich schliesse das hier mal vorübergehend, und werde dann mal schauen ob und wie ich das einfügen kann und die Abstimmung nochmal starten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Hab das tatsächlich hingekriegt ;-)))
Manchmal bin ich über mich selber überrascht..
Also nun wieder los!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Muss nochmal dichtmacen.
Technischen Fehler festgestellt.
Dachte wenn ich die Abstimmung auf null setze, kann jeder nochmal abstimmen - geht aber nicht.
Die die abgestimmt hatten (und jetzt evtl. anders abstimmen wollten) können das nicht.
Bin auf Lösungssuche...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Und nun gehts wieder!!
Danke an Franz_16!!
Einfach gut, wenn man Leute hat die mit Computern umgehen können.


----------



## angler-jan (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Gut , das mit dem Flo. Ich habe mir mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Der verdient den Haken und eine Menge Respekt, wie er dahinter gewesen ist!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Wir versuchen halt immer flexibel zu sein - auch wenns manchmal nicht einfach ist.
Daher nochmal DANKE an Franz!


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

@Thomas danke noch mal für die Mehrarbeit,und das nur weil ich zu blöd bin einen Link
zu setzen.Aber wie man am Abstimmungsergebniss sehen kann,hat sich das doch gelohnt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Man tut was man kann, war kein (größeres) Problem ;-)))


----------



## forelle03 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

@ jan
Jawoll Stimme dir voll zu Jan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will hoffen das er das Rennen macht.

                                      mfg
                                    michael
                                     :vik:


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da macht man extra nen Thread auf, wo die Vorschläge gemacht werden können, und keiner von Euch schreibts da rein!
> FLASCHEN!!



Konnte doch keiner ahnen, das Du die Suchfunktion im Board noch nicht kennst.:m:m


Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Natürlich hat der Flo auch meine Stimme.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*



> Konnte doch keiner ahnen, das Du die Suchfunktion im Board noch nicht kennst


Wenn ich die bei solchen Sachen immer benutzen sollte wo schon ein Tread existiert, könnte ich nix mehr anderes fürs AB machen................


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Du sollst nix anderes als AB machen. Oder???


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Träumen kann man ja.....


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

Jo danke Thomas, meine Stimme hat Flo jetzt auch.


----------



## Nighthawk (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Goldhaken: Die Abstimmung*

THX, und voted.

Night


----------

